
Bitcoin: On Line Currency Taking Off - DavidSJ
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/06/09/bitcoin-on-line-currency-taking-off/
======
palish
This is nuts. I received 5 Bitcoins about a month ago, and didn't really think
twice about it. I just checked, and if the current trade price holds, then I
now have $146.50.

That's a phone bill payment, for just being lucky. Pretty sweet.

I'm trying to sell them right now on MtGox, and I'll post how much I actually
walk with after fees.

EDIT: Since typing this, I've "lost a dollar". Trade price now $29.091 * 5BTC
= $145.45 ... I've sent my 5 bitcoins to MtGox, but the site says it probably
won't register for a couple hours. Then I have to place a trade order.

EDIT2: While typing the above edit, price went to $29.685 * 5BTC = $148.42 ...
extremely volatile right now!

EDIT3: That's odd. This article has completely disappeared from the front
page, with 26 points (and posted 1 hour ago).

EDIT4: This article was killed? What for? Um.. Oh well.

------
spenvo
Ben Rooney was wrong. At the time the article was published, BTC was trading
for ~$30 not ~$15. Also, here is a site that uses web sockets to provide real
time order info and price resistances: <http://mtgoxlive.com/orders>

